# Epson 1430 with CISS problems



## grindhoused79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Wondering if anyone can help me!

I have had the Artisan 1430 and the CISS (continuous ink supply system) from SohoJet for a while now and printing has always been a headache. You never know when it will work or when the printer will decide it does not recognize the CISS cartridges anymore. You then need to follow troubleshooting steps that will work randomly after hours of fighting with it. 

The troubleshooting steps SohoJet gives you for the "unrecognized ink cartridges" error message is exactly this, word for word: "remove the cartridges, turn off the printer and reinstall the cartridges. Then you can continue printing."

Anyone have any other ideas? This no longer seems to work.

Thank you.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

Leave printer on 
Remove carts (I do about 30 seconds)
Reinstall ink carts 
Hit ink button 
That should do it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## grindhoused79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for writing. I appreciate it but unfortunately that is not working. 

SohoJet's troubleshooting says to press the ink button and unplug the machine so the ink carrier can glide freely. Then remove ink, push carrier back into place and reinstall them. This only seems to work after dozens of attempts and randomly.

I don't like trolling and bad mouthing but I am very disappointed in SohoJet's product and service. I would not recommend them to anyone.


----------



## KoolKatzPrint (Aug 5, 2014)

I have never had to shut off the machine after pressing the ink button. Check and see if you have got ink on the chips that are on the front of the cartridges, could be what's causing it to not be recognized.


----------



## Ready2Rock (Jan 30, 2014)

grindhoused79 said:


> Wondering if anyone can help me!
> 
> I have had the Artisan 1430 and the CISS (continuous ink supply system) from SohoJet for a while now and printing has always been a headache. You never know when it will work or when the printer will decide it does not recognize the CISS cartridges anymore. You then need to follow troubleshooting steps that will work randomly after hours of fighting with it.
> 
> ...


Is it one cartridge or all of them that error out? When we refilled our carts one time we had ink get on the chip itself and had to clean the chip and down in the cartridge holder before it would work right.

Just a thought.


----------



## nomadkustomz (Mar 15, 2012)

Not sure if you're still having this issue, but I have my CISS from Cobra Inks. I had this issue and this is what Richard told me.

When the ink light comes on, press it until the ink carriage goes into place that you can remove the cartridges. Remove the cartridges for five minutes, WHILE LEAVING THE PRINTER ON. Leaving the printer on is the only way for the printer to reset itself and think that you have put in new cartridges. After 5 minutes put the cartridges back in, press the ink button on the printer and see if it now recognizes that you have put new ink in. 

If it doesn't work, then unfortunately you will most likely have to buy a new printer. I had one printer that this worked for and another that it didn't. I even purchased factory ink cartridges from OfficeDepot and put them in there, with no luck. I eventually brought it to OfficeDepot and got a $50 trade in for another printer.

I hope this helps.


----------



## mmanny82 (Nov 22, 2013)

Infront theres two circular points on the chips....i cant recall where i was told to do this but if you take scissors and touch the two circle points on the chip with the tips of the scissors it seems to resets the chips...im sure you can use any conductive metal...i just have always used scissors and it works everytime (might have to do it a couple times but works)


----------



## Jinshop (Nov 3, 2015)

Has anyone heard of the INKXPRO BRAND XPRO III?
If so, is it any good?


----------

